

TileMill: Open Source Map Design - tmcw
http://developmentseed.org/blog/2011/feb/16/announcing-tilemill-modern-map-design-studio-powered-open-source

======
yellowbkpk
I've played with this a little bit over the last couple days and am completely
blown away by the ease of use. If you're remotely interested in styling your
own maps (particularly for a mobile app), you should try this out. It exports
to an sqlite-based tile store that you can use to display your map tiles while
away from a network connection.

~~~
yxhuvud
Sounds like it is simpler to style with than using SLD (which tends to be a
pain if you do something remotely interesting). Interesting.

------
alangalan
I'm looking forward to the possibility of Google Maps API integration. I'm
referring to DS's claim that "TileMill maps are always projected to ‘Web
Mercator’. As the name suggests, this projection is popular with web mapping
applications, thus maps created with TileMill can be displayed using the
Google Maps API, OpenLayers, and a number of other projects."

------
stdbrouw
Development Seed has consistently produced stunning work, both for clients and
in terms of their open-source contributions, but TileMill really feels like
their crowning achievement. (And all of it in PHP/Drupal, gasp!) Kudos, guys.

~~~
kylemathews
The confusion is understandable as Development Seed is a leading Drupal
company who've released innovative Drupal distros such as Open Atrium [1] for
intranets and Managing News [2] a news aggregation / analysis system.

[1] <http://openatrium.com> [2] <http://managingnews.com/>

~~~
stdbrouw
Ah, yes, referring more to the fact that they're a Drupal shop, but you're
right, I didn't actually read up what tech they were using for TileMill.

